# Augusta, Ga?



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking for someone to help train my boy, 13 months. I have a fantastic obedience trainer, but I want to add some protection, maybe schutzhund. He's working a flirt pole and a rag well. Any one?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would talk to Jerry and Jay Lyda.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is their website. http://www.southernk9solutions.com/

There may well be others in the area. 
My recommendation is to go, look at the dogs, look at the relationship people have with their dogs.... and do not commit to any training if you don't have the ability to say "NO, not to my dog."


----------

